# free kayak demo day April 30 at Belle Isle Park



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

*Enjoy free kayak demo day April 30 at Belle Isle Park*
Those interested in kayaking or purchasing a kayak are encouraged to attend the free kayak demo day Saturday, April 30, at Belle Isle Park. The event, hosted by Riverside Kayaking Connection, will run 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. on the 





beach near the Bath House.

The FREE kayak demo day is a a great opportunity to try out kayaking or test out the variety of kayaks available before making a purchase. The knowledgeable staff of Riverside Kayaking Connection will answer questions and guide participants through the kayak selection process. Riverside Kayak Connection provides kayaks, life jackets and paddles.

Participants are welcome to paddle the entire time, but are asked to keep the time to 10 minutes per kayak to allow other participants a chance to paddle different models.

Children between the ages of 12 and 18 are welcome to paddle, but must have a parent or guardian present on the water with them. Participants should dress for the possibility of getting wet. Riverside Kayak Connection reserves the right to raise the age limit based on the water and weather conditions.

"The free kayak demo day is a great opportunity for the public to try kayaking or test a kayak they have been eyeing," said Darlisa Rickman the Department of Natural Resources event outreach coordinator at Belle Isle. "The Detroit River has become a destination for paddlers, and the DNR is excited that Riverside Kayaking Connection is extending this opportunity to the community."

All participants must register at the on-site tent, sign a waiver and wear a life jacket while on the water. Participants who would like to test a particular kayak model are asked to call the shop at 734-285-2925 at least 48 hours before the event.

The free kayak demo day is free to attend, but a Recreation Passport is required for vehicle entry to Belle Isle Park. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport gains you access to Michigan state parks and more at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

For more information about the event, visit www.riversidekayak.com or call 734-285-2925.

Inside Michigan’s Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

/*Editors’ note:* An accompanying photo is available below for download. A suggested caption follows.

Belle Isle Park provides access to a number of water sports, including kayaking on the Detroit River. Learn more about kayaking and try out some different models at the free kayak demo day April 30 on Belle Isle./

Not a kayaker at my age, I Just thought I would bring this to your attention hope it helps you all out. Jaa


----------

